# 220



## clamenza (Dec 7, 2007)

my 220 trigger is inoperative. does any one know a good gun smith they trust? i think it needs springs replaced.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Stop in a few different shops and ranges and ask who they use. One guys name will come up more than anybody elses. That's the one you want. There's a lot of guys out there who call theirselfs gunsmiths but are nothing more than meatal butchers. Good luck.


----------



## Mustang-PaPa (Dec 30, 2008)

clamenza said:


> my 220 trigger is inoperative. does any one know a good gun smith they trust? i think it needs springs replaced.


Just send it to Sig and get it done right.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mustang-PaPa said:


> Just send it to Sig and get it done right.


Yea, but that's a $75 or so hit on shipping


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

*Yes, but....*

It's an $800 gun.

I said the same thing but I was very glad I sent my 228 in and let them work on it.

Just my $.02


----------

